# FFL & Class III Resources



## JBS (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone could point me to a good online or brick-and-mortar resource to educate myself on Class III licensing requirements, and what it takes to get a FFL.  Searches thus far yield somewhat conflicting info.  I don't want to be a firearms dealer, I just want to learn the various levels of ownership, and what I can (and cannot) purchase legally at each level.

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be visiting with my Class III dealer next Wednesday to pick up a complete lower. 

I'll try to get as much info as I can from him, maybe even in writing/document form. 

By that time I'm sure someone here will chime in with some decent search engine sites. 

Good luck.


----------



## ritterk (Jun 5, 2009)

As far as I know in order to obtain a FFL all you need to do is file the 5310.12 (Form 7) form out provided at this address: http://www.atf.gov/forms/5000.htm#firearms and obtain a finger print card and a photograph (order the fingerprint card through the distribution center ).  To obtain this form you have to order it through the distribution center and the BATF will send it to you fairly quickly.  It has been a while since I have looked at the form 7 but as I recall in order to become a class III dealer all you have to do is check the box and pay the fee (You may have to get the police chief to sign off on it but that may only be concerning purchasing class III items).  You may also want to check out the following website it has a lot of good information on it: http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm#m11  I hope all of this helps.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2009)

Dealership licensing falls under Title 18 U.S.C. 923(f)(3).

What you're looking for bro falls under the NFA (Big Boy Rules) Everything you're looking for is here:

National Firearms Act Handbook | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives


The Publications Library is another good resource for any info legally defined by the ATF:

National Firearms Act Handbook | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives

Good luck with your stamp.


----------



## Hero Gear (Jun 11, 2009)

For a Govt doc, this is actually pretty easy to read and understand:
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/nfa/nfa_handbook/index.htm

Im a 07 FFL / 02 SOT, so if you have specific questions, feel free to contact me.


----------



## JBS (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome.  Thank you gents.


----------

